# Lotions from Herbs



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

*Lotions from Herbs​*
What skin cream or lotion could be more pleasant than one containing the qualities and fragrances of fresh herbs? Herbs can improve the cleansing and refreshing qualities of skin cleansers and lotions. 

*Skin-Cleansing Creams*

If you wear make-up, cleanse your skin with a cleansing cream, which will remove the makeup more efficiently and more thoroughly than soap. The cream will leave a light emollient film on the skin to keep moisture in, protecting the skin. Does this mean that if you have oily skin, you canât use creams or lotions? No. Just follow up with soap or an astringent lotion to remove the film.
Herbal creams require a base to which an infusion of herbs is then added. A basic cream base can be made from the following ingredients:

1 ounce of lanolin
Â½ ounce of beeswax
3 or 4 ounces of a vegetable or fruit oil (almond, avocado, or soybean)
1 ounce of herb water

Use a double boiler to melt the lanolin and beeswax together. Add the oil slowly, combining thoroughly. Remove the mixture from the heat and whisk in the herb water, incorporating it thoroughly into the cream. If you prefer something more like a lotion than a cream, do not add the beeswax, use either lanolin or cocoa butter, and increase the herb eater to 2 ounces.

*Herbal Facials*

Once youâve cleaned the surface of the skin, an herbal facial will open your pores and take the cleansing process to the deeper layers of your skin. The facial will bring out impurities that are clogged in those lower layers and will leave you face feeling and looking clean, healthy, and vibrant.
Preparing a facial: Boil 1 quart of water and pour it over Â¼ cup of dried herbs in a bowl. Lean over the bowl, close to the water, and make a tent around your head with a towel to trap the steam. Keep this position for at least 10 minutes. When you have finished, rinse your face with warm water, then cold. Apply an astringent or herbal freshening lotion. Your face will feel thoroughly refreshed.
Herbs that are particularly good for facials include chamomile- soothes and cleanses; comfrey- heals; elderberry flowers- stimulates and tightens; fennel- cleanses (good base for any facial); houseleek- heals; ladyâs mantle- soothes and cleanses; linden- cleanses; nettle- cleanses and increases circulation; peppermint- stimulates and tightens; rosemary- increases circulation; yarrow- excellent astringent.
Jeanne Rose, author of The Herbal Body Book, suggests the following combinations of herbs:
For normal to dry skin- licorice root, fennel, chamomile, clover, and comfrey.
For oily to normal skin- To fennel and comfrey add any of the following: lemon peel, lemongrass, rose, witch hazel, or lavender.
To tighten and stimulate- peppermint, anise seed, lavender, and comfrey.
To stimulate- Nettle, rosemary, fennel, peach leaves, and pansy leaves.


*Skin-Freshening Lotions*

The final touch to an herbal cleansing routine? A freshening lotion. An herbal skin freshener removes the last traces of dirt and soap that may be left on your skin. Depending on the herbs you choose, the lotion can also help relieve specific skin problems. It can increase circulations and add the final spark of color and life to a dull, tired complexion.
Preparing a lotion: A skin-freshening lotion is easy to prepare. Simply make an herb water with the appropriate herb.
Refreshing mint lotion: For a stimulating and refreshing lotion, puree fresh spearmint leaves with cold water in an electric blender. Dab on your face and neck. Dried mint may also be used: Add 1 cup of dried, crushed mint to 1 pint of pure water in a quart glass jar with a tight fitting lid. Put this glass jar in a convenient place and shake once or twice daily for two weeks. Strain and store in small glass vials with tight-fitting lids.

Other lotions can be made from any of the herbs listed with this entry, choosing according to the benefit you desire. The following are suggestions for some specific skin problems:
For wrinkles: linden flowers, lemon balm, or fennel
To soften skin: elderberry flowers or salad burnet
For oily skin: Calendula, ladyâs mantle, lavender, lemon, lemongrass, rose, sage, or yarrow (an excellent astringent)
For dry skin: chamomile, clover, comfrey, elderberry flowers, melilot, mint, orange leaves and blossoms, parsley, primrose, strawberry, or violet

*Herb Vinegars for the Skin*

Herb vinegars, the same ones you use in cooking, are helpful for both dry and oily complexions and act to refine the skin pores. Vinegar tightens skin pores, reestablishes a natural acid balance, and softens the skin. Start with either apple cider vinegar or white wine vinegar. Add 1 cup of petals or leaves for each pint of vinegar and place on a sunny windowsill in a tightly sealed glass bottle. Let the mixture steep for two to three weeks, shaking it vigorously every day. Strain and rebottle. If you like a more diluted lotion, add water.

*Moisturizers*

After cleansers, herbal facials, and freshening lotions, thereâs one more step- moisturizers. Once youâve cleansed the skin and invigorated it with tonics, the moisturizer protects the work youâve done and will help you maintain healthy skin. It keeps the moisture in & the dirt out.
Preparing a moisturizer: A simple herbal moisturizer lotion can be made by adding 2 tablespoons of an herb water to 1 teaspoon of honey or 1 tablespoon of lanolin or glycerin.
If you prefer to use a cream, melt together 1 tablespoon each of lanolin, honey, almond oil, and white wax in a double boiler. Add 2 tablespoons of a strong herb water. Let the mixture cool slightly, then strain and whisk until a cool thick cream is formed. Because the almond oil will go rancid, these moisturizers are not very stable and should only be kept for a few days.
Make the herb waters from any of the emollient herbs listed with this entry.
A traditional rinse: Combine equal parts of glycerin and rose water. Glycerin moisturizes the skin, while rose water acts as a mild astringent.


*After-Shave Lotions*

If shaving irritates your face, splash on some herbal after-shave lotion. The coolness of the lotion and the healing and invigorating qualities of the herbal oil will feel wonderful against your skin, and you will feel refreshed and ready to start the day.
Wonderful wake-up lotion: This after-shave lotion is styptic, astringent, and stimulating. Use a large jar and fill it halfway with a mixture of 3 parts fresh sage leaves, 1 part fresh yarrow flowers, and 1 part fresh or dried lavender flowers. For a mentholated scent, you can add either 1 part eucalyptus leaves or 1 part peppermint leaves. Fill the rest of the jar with grain or rubbing alcohol and shake. Let the mixture steep for two weeks, shaking it a couple times every day. Then strain and add water to dilute to the desired strength. If you have dry skin, add 1 or 2 tablespoons of glycerin or almond oil.
Sage and lavender lotion: For an invigorating after-shave lotions, try this recipe. Again, it is easiest to use a big jar. Pour in 2 cups of witch-hazel extract (available in drugstores) and 2 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar. Add 1 ounce of dried lavender flowers and 1 ounce of dried sage, and shake. Let the mixture steep for one week, shaking daily. Strain and bottle the lotion.

*Making Herbal Waters*

To make an herb water, gather herbs early in the morning; crush about 1 ounce of herbs in 1 cup of water; pour into a ceramic or enamel pot; add another cup of water and cover; slowly bring to a boil and then simmer for a few minutes. Turn off the heat and let the herbs infuse until cool. Strain and store the water in the refrigerator. When using flowers rather than foliage, bruise them rather than crush them, and heat very gently.
An even easier method of creating an herb water is to purchase the essential oil and add it to water. Because essential oils are so concentrated, only a few drops are needed in a pint of water. Vary the concentration to suit your own preferences.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

What a useful thread, thanks a lot.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

When making creams or lotions with water, in any amount a preservative should be used. A couple of ounces of lotion or cream can be refrigerated and used up quickly, but for any greater amounts, please add a preservative as they inhibit the growth of microorganisms, yeast and fungus in lotions, creams.


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

This was created as a personal use lesson. Not for mass production, though if anyone was to use them as such, then yes Linn, some kind of preservative would be needed.


----------

